# Underworld



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Okay movie if you like...

Werewolves that look like a cross between the Hulk and a shaved Doberman

Werewolves who are killed almost instantly with simple silver bullets

Vampires carrying enough silver bullets to constitute the entire output of every mine ever dug in Middletown, CT or almost as much as that hanging from the piercings of the punks who hang out at Hot Topic.

Vampires who give new dimension to snobbery and pompousness.

That Mel Gibson "Payback" yellow eliminating blue filter.

Massively obvious tactical and strategic stupidity on the part of the werewolves that would make Saddam look like Napoleon.



Spoiler



The extremely obvious telegraphed result of a vampire and werewolf crossbreed.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Well, I liked it enough to see it twice, and I'll definately own the DVD.

The movie just has a great atmosphere in my opinion, with a good backstory. And I can watch Kate Beckinsale all day without problem.

http://www.katebeckinsale.net/images/events/2003/mtvtrl_sept09/02.jpg


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, one should not visit the underworld, when they can have a chance to get cabin fever....lol

technoically, vampires should have the same sensitivity to silver bullets that werewolves have(a bit of lore convenienantly forgotten by films such as this is that when werewolves die, they typically become vampires), but werewolves should die quickly upon even the slightest exposure to silver, in the same way that vampires die upon the s;lightest touch of sun light...

and not to be a spoiler, but i always thought that the obvious offspring of a werewolf and vampire(another anomily, as vampires being dead things cannot breed)was bobcat goldwaite....


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

The mythology was obiously changed to suit the film... not that their is anything wrong with that. 

The thing that bugged me was that the werewolves were immortal. I'd never ascribed that aspect to them before.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Danny R said:


> Well, I liked it enough to see it twice, and I'll definately own the DVD.
> 
> The movie just has a great atmosphere in my opinion, with a good backstory. And I can watch Kate Beckinsale all day without problem.
> 
> http://www.katebeckinsale.net/images/events/2003/mtvtrl_sept09/02.jpg


 Great movie. I'm with you on it being a must have DVD. Kate Beckinsale is simply captivating.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

werewolves aren't immortal-another give to the film....ugh


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Sensitivity to silver on the part of vampires and immortality of werewolves are dependent on the local customs and legends. There's what appears to be several hundred variations on each legend across the planet.

As to whether they are truly dead or merely a quasi-living thing with aspects of a mutation and mysticism, vampires are still undergoing creative reinterpretation.

On the other hand, those would-be vampires at the mall hanging out at the arcade seem to get hurt easy enough when their long hair and flare-leg cargos conspire to trip them up as they turn. :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_On the other hand, those would-be vampires at the mall hanging out at the arcade_

Ah, fledglings, or familiars. To allow them to become immortal, or just toy with them and drink them dry.


----------

